# Best Programming Language



## nepcker (Apr 3, 2007)

There are tons of programming language out there but which one do you prefer? Why?

I prefer XCode is because it is very simple to program. Using XCode, I can literally create a basic-but-functioning web browser in less than ten minutes while writing a grand total of 0, that's zero, lines of codes, all using the Interface Builder.


----------



## whoopy_whale (Apr 10, 2007)

How can you define the best programming language?

Depending upon the requirements,your choice of language will also differ,right?


----------



## nileshgr (Apr 10, 2007)

There are many sections or division in programming. For example in Web Programming i would consider PHP the best coz its free, open source and syntax is too easy. In computer programming VC++ would be best coz we can make GUIs easily that using Objects as in C++ but C is still used for its compatibility. C is a bit harder than C++.


----------



## Garbage (Apr 10, 2007)

I don't know, on what basis u r going to choose BEST PROGRAMMING LANGUAGE ??

Also look for similar threads !!!!


----------



## vish786 (Apr 11, 2007)

c/c++ most flexi language................................


----------



## ashisharya (May 23, 2007)

most crap poll..................


----------



## nileshgr (May 23, 2007)

ashisharya said:
			
		

> most crap poll..................


May be. There can't be any best programming language.


----------



## sakumar79 (May 23, 2007)

Yeah... Each programming language has its plus and minus points... I know Java, C++ and VB, and I use all three as per required program (once I have used two languages even - one front-end and another doing the dirty work)...

Arun


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 23, 2007)

Nepcker ,
 *XCode is an Integrated Development Environment* not a Programming Language Language
*.NET is an Application Platform/Framework* , it too is not a Programming Language

i think the Title of this thread should be *"Your Favorite Programming Platform"*

BTW , *My favorite programming language is C#* , it should be in the options as it is the leading .NET Development Language currently .



			
				nepcker said:
			
		

> There are tons of programming language out there but which one do you prefer? Why?
> 
> I prefer XCode is because it is very simple to program. Using XCode, I can literally create a basic-but-functioning web browser in less than ten minutes while writing a grand total of 0, that's zero, lines of codes, all using the Interface Builder.


 can be done in *2 Minutes* flat with Visual Studio .


----------

